# Pain under bottom of rib cage:



## Guest (Oct 15, 2000)

Hello people, Brian here.I would like to find out if other people experience pain under the bottom of their rib cage on both sides. I am on oxycodan for the pain and haven't found any posts from people who have the same pain. Also if anybody is taking oxycodan or statex do you find it slows down your bowels and makes it difficult to go if you have to take a lot for the pain. I get the pain mostly when I try to sit or when I have to move around and do a few things. Thanks in advance.Brian.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2000)

Pain under the ribcage is quite normal for many of us. Mine is mostly on the right side but I get it on both sometimes. I've never heard of those particular pain meds. Yes, some pain med's can slow down the bowel. Maybe someone who knows those particular ones could answer that question better. In addition to the pain med's try a heating pad. Also, if you are taking alot of those pain meds and feel they are slowing down your bowels, take some milk of magnesia along with them. This will help to keep the bowels flowing. Grape juice, prune juice are natural products you can drink to help as well. From my personal experience, if I'm taking pain meds and don't have a BM for over 24 hours, I need to take action as this will lead to an obstruction for me.


----------



## Wiggin (May 13, 2000)

Hi!Yes, I have the pain, usually on the right side, but it alternates, and has been seriously flaring up lately. I agree with mcbec, pain meds can cause things to slow down, but I have haven't heard of the meds you're taking either. MAybe someone else here has?? Warm baths help me somewhat.


----------



## catherine (Aug 11, 2004)

Yes, but my pain is more centrally located. It was worse after meals and at night. My doc diagnosed reflux and put me on Aciphex. The pain is mostly gone but now I'm constantly nauseous. Sigh...from one problem to another.







------------------C-Type IBS (slow motility)


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2000)

Brian,As the others have stated - I, too, have the pain at the bottom of the rib cage - mostly on the right, but occassionally on the left. I am glad to hear that this isn't "weird" and just another "symptom". Thanks for posting!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2000)

Hello people,First, thanks for the replies. The medication (oxycodan) is also known as percaset. Is anyone taking this out there.Brian.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2000)

Hi Brian. Yep, I take that drug and it will definitely slow down your bowel. It's the exact one that led to my last obstruction. (of course, the lotronex started this whole obstruction problem). Now, I rarely take Percocet and IF I do, I ALWAYS take a mild laxative along with it to keep the bowels flowing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2000)

Hi McBec,When you stopped taking the pain medication were you taking something else for pain? Just what is an obstruction? Thanks Brian


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2000)

I too get pain under both ribs. When I told my GI about this he gave me a blank stare as if he was clueless. I assume it's gas at the bends of the colon.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2000)

Brian, first let me say that I have crohns disease as well as IBS, hence the pain medications. I usually take Darvocet for pain (if I need it) and it's the one I tolerate best. I only take the Percocet when things are really bad and limit myself as it will obstruct me. An obstruction is when you have.....well, the feces just won't move, the bowel has stopped. You will have an impaction somewhere and things just back up from there. It's very painful and may require surgery. It's also not uncommon to vomit the feces as they need to move somewhere. Most obstructions occur because of narrowing in the colon. That's what I have. Because of the scarring and inflammation from crohn's I have narrowing (strictures). My worst spot is at the ileum. I know if I dont' go within a 24 hour period, time to help things along. You can always write me at becky_432###hotmail.com if you have questions. Good luck.


----------

